# Optimal Diet



## scent troll

there is a ton of great information in this page! i am picking up my first pygo tomorrow ive had in a long long time.

i want to know ahead of time what i should stock up on? previously i fed krill and beef heart but from the last few hours of reading it looks like white fish and shrimp are the best way to go.
Fill me in if you can on what should be in my freezer by tomorrow. This will be a solo 5 inch red belly.


----------



## Guest

Squid rings, white fish, shrimp, muscles, krill. I also feed mine baby octopus tentacles every now and then.
Don't feed beef heart more then once a month, apparently the digestive system of p's has trouble with mammal meat.


----------



## scent troll

good advice, thanks traveller
had no idea about the beef heart. this is why i ask


----------



## Ægir

You can make a mixed food and include everything you want... Talpia, shrimp, pellets, garlic, salmon, scallops, squid and octopus, etc... Any thing you think they need! Blend everything up, and using clear gelatin as the final additive (use google for recipe, hard to get right and not have slime) pour it over a piece of eggcrate on a cookie sheet, and make 1000s of frozen cubes for almost nothing.

Heres a start!


----------



## Trigga

A Pygo?

As in one red belly?

Hate to spoil your enthusiasm man but its not going to be the most exciting fish to watch

But anyway krill is awesome for colour man but get the stuff is the lfs freezer not the freeze dried stuff


----------



## scent troll

I'm aware of that Trig
Im not buying the fish so I can have a blast, Im buying it because I simply love the species and am fascinated with them

I might have taken a break from piranha but trust me, i know what im getting into


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

The varied the diet the better... i've always use (different kinds of) white fish and shrimp as staple and squid once in a while... pellets use to work if they get used to it since young...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Shrimp, talapia, silversides, pellets, other random fish fillets, scallops... On occation some beef heart or liver will be fine.


----------



## BRUNER247

Nobody ever mentions the best. Nightcrawlers. Also crawdads, leeches, feeders, couple kinds of pellets. The more things you offer the better imo.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

agree with every1 above


----------

